# Wyndham / Trading Places International



## jodivk (Jan 5, 2011)

We recently converted our Pahio Bali Hai to Wyndham points.  During our presentation / conversion we were told that we can receive a two for one exchange if we book a week at a Wyndham Hawaii resort and bank it with Trading Places International.  We were given an information packet detailing this benefit as being available to "Wyndham Hawaii Owners Only".

I haven't been able to verify this with Trading Places (they aren't returning my emails).

Is anyone familiar with this?  I don't want to book the week and then find out Trading Places doesn't actually do this.

Any suggestions or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## TSDiva (Jan 5, 2011)

We got a pitch like this last week at Grand Desert. Very confusing and it was being pitched as a way to pay maintenance fees. As far as we could tell, the $699 that TPI was willing to give you for banking the points didn’t cover the maintenance fees. When we looked at the TPI website it didn’t look like there was much of an inventory to trade. The salesman also told us that all out Wyndham points could be traded for double at TPI.  When I asked for this in writing, he said he was mistaken and the only the HI points would get the double bonus.


----------



## learnalot (Jan 6, 2011)

jodivk said:


> We recently converted our Pahio Bali Hai to Wyndham points.  During our presentation / conversion we were told that we can receive a two for one exchange if we book a week at a Wyndham Hawaii resort and bank it with Trading Places International.  We were given an information packet detailing this benefit as being available to "Wyndham Hawaii Owners Only".
> 
> I haven't been able to verify this with Trading Places (they aren't returning my emails).
> 
> ...



The Wyndham Hawaii resorts are part of TPI's Premier Access program (a developer partnership incentive).  You can find some additional information at tradingplaces.com/pa   It's not a straight up 2 for 1 benefit, but when you bank a Hawaii week with them, they do give you a bonus week.  There are additional restrictions on the bonus week, such as, I believe it cannot be booked more than 45 days in advance.

In case you are not aware, there is a Trading Places forum within the Exchanging Forum here on TUG.  There is a TPI rep who fields questions and has been tremendously helpful to a number of people.


----------



## jodivk (Jan 11, 2011)

*Wyndham / Trading Places*

Thank you. I found the Trading Places forum.

I will look for the premier access on trading places  - thank you for the input.


----------

